# a day at the knapp in(pic heavy)



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

this morning i mentionted the wife and i were going to knapp in today

for those that dont know what that is

it is when a group of individuals that like to make stone arrow heads and knife blades get together and brake

rock all day long.those of us that do this are known as "knappers".

some of these folks i consider to be my friends and have made some good bonds with over the years.

it takes a great deal of respect from me for someone to be considered a "friend" as i dont like to call just anyone that.therefore i dont have a lot of friends.these folks(for the most part) are my friends,some i consider mentors as they have taught me ,and are still teaching me to knapp when we get together.to be considerd a mentor takes even a greater deal of respect from me.

some of these folks are more than just knappers,but are truly artists when it comes to breaking rock.

here are some pics of their work.

some of these folks get over $700 for their knives etc.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

WOW !!! Those are beautiful knives and points-Thanks for sharing. What are knives that these worth- Rattle snake style?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!! Nice very Nice-------sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

more pics

















this is butch,i buy all my knappable rock from him

























some peck and ground celts(axes)









some stone pipes

















and what i managed to make today, a mahogony obsidion scottsbluff blade,and a small georgtown flint corner notch point









and a dalton i bought in the autcion today,for my keeper case


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

not sure what he wants for that rattle snake knife,there was no price tag on it

it might be one of his "keepers"

but if it is for sale,i would guess that one goes for well over $500

like i said,some of thee folks are "true artists" when it comes to knapping

some of these guys are the best in the country if not the world when it comes to knapping


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh ya, i forgot to mention

the wife bought me a bunch of new rock to knapp today(approx 60 lbs,mixed type of rock)

i got some keokuk,texas perdanales,kay county,obsidion etc

it was my b-day present(bday was earlier in the week)

she knows what i like and gives to me


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful works!!!! Nice pics, SGB...


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome stuff right there. I admire the workmanship.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome stuff! Definitely some great artists.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome work...Happy birthday SGB ! :smiley-butt-whoopin: How many whacks this year ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I might as well say it too, WOW, some beautiful work there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Art and craftsmanship rolled into one. Very cool.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A true talent indeed.

Theres a big black obsidian pit about 14 miles from the house here that nobody works anymore. I'm gonna pick up a couple chunks and see what kinda mess I can make.lol.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Awesome work...Happy birthday SGB ! :smiley-butt-whoopin: How many whacks this year ?


enought to keep blisters on my back side for sometime,47( but i think she kept spanking me well past the 47th one)

catcapper, if you do go to get some obsidion make sure to dig down for it.the surface stuff will be freeze cracked and unworkable.if yu have never knapped before and dont know a local knapper to get you started.just look it up on youtube.thats how i started,but it still takes time to figure it out.black obsidion was the prefered obsidion by the plaeo folks.it does work better than most of the other varieties


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy belated birthday-Hopefully you can sit down sometime soon. I can understand that some of those might be "keepers"- They are super nice.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats some awesome stuff there! I love the old arrowheads. People still find them around here at times. Happy Birthday.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

happy bday! awesome pics.....those truley are a piece of art...thanks for sharing...awesome.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> catcapper, if you do go to get some obsidion make sure to dig down for it.the surface stuff will be freeze cracked and unworkable.if yu have never knapped before and dont know a local knapper to get you started.just look it up on youtube.thats how i started,but it still takes time to figure it out.black obsidion was the prefered obsidion by the plaeo folks.it does work better than most of the other varieties


Thats good to know---I'm gonna swing by that pit later this week.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i had this guy come by yesterday and sat down to watch me knapp

he asked a few questions and we got to talking

turns out he used to ride bulls on the circuit

but also turns out he is big into predator hunting

he showed me many pics of the yotes and a few bobcats that him and his hunt club have taken this year

i told him i was just getting into hunting them and would really like to get my first yote,fox and bobcat

he invited me along to go hunting with them while there is still snow on the ground,they quite when the snows gone

i thought it was really great of him to invite me along

but on the down side he told me ALL the animals they take,the pelts are sold and the money goes back into the hunt club

they run the yotes with dogs,so they use the money for gps collars,training and the like

but i would really like to keep my first yote,cat and fox pelts for myself.

just as keepsakes

i would really like to go with them,but am afraid they will expect me to give up my first pelts

dont know how to tell them that i would rather keep my first ones with out ruining my chances of tagging along

maybe if i offer them some stone points or knives they will let me keep them

i know my work isnt as great as most of what i posted in the pics,but i think i do ok

hopefully they will be ok with the offer

i guess i will find out when i get together with them


----------



## Birdmanf250 (Feb 6, 2013)

Truly awesome works of art! Period.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i had this guy come by yesterday and sat down to watch me knapp
> 
> he asked a few questions and we got to talking
> 
> ...


IMO--- you should keep hit'in the call for your first cat, fox or yote. Make your first one an independant trophy. You did it---your brain---your way. Runn'in on someone elses hounds ain't the same---the thrill isn't the same.

You can go with the dogs later. Just my :twocents:

awprint:


----------

